
Unprecedented even mould even occurring in Queensland - TheSpiceIsLife
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08-09/health-impacts-of-townsville-floods-mould/11390952
======
TheSpiceIsLife
I've editorialised the title to a snipped I hear on the radio from a scientist
working in the area

